# Cricket breeding incubator



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I made a wonderful cheap incubator, that ultimately could be used for more than just cricket eggs.

I took a foam cooler (one I got from a shipment of Dart Frogs) and stuck some scrap glass in there an wedged it in as a shelf, then attached an UTH on the bottom of the glass I got at PetCo on clearance for like $8.00, 20g UTH. Then I placed another shelf in there one like a wire shelf above the glass. This is for the cricket eggs to be placed on to prevent them from over heating.

I sue petri dishes for the cricket eggs, put some dirt in them, they lay the eggs, i cover them and place them in the incubator.

I have yet to see how well it works for them, but i have ideal temp at 90 degrees plus, so I now poke some holes in top slowly, until temp lwoers. Now it gets to about 100 degrees. I have read online that about 90 degrees is good for them.

I guess this could work for almost any animal that needs its eggs to be incubated.

I cut a slit and put the wire in for the UTH as well as a thermometer. Now I will get some nice small crickets.


----------

